# Any admins available?



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi, sorry to post in the 8N forum about this but i know usually a few admins are floating...

just wondering if you have the privileges to find out that ip address's people are posting from?

thanks.


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

ummmm curious..... why????


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

just want to clear something up if its at all possible.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Probably due to the fact that I had not heard anything from him after sending my paypal details and I pm'd him stating charlesuk is remarkably similar to charlitt79, never can be too cautious as we have all just found out. I think I may have hurt his feelings, totally unintentional, just cautious.


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Merlin you naughty boy, always hurting feelings. I liked it when you held my hand :lol:


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Charlesuk said:


> Hi, sorry to post in the 8N forum about this but i know usually a few admins are floating...
> 
> just wondering if you have the privileges to find out that ip address's people are posting from?
> 
> thanks.


Yes we do


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

sweet, as said above... can you keep an a very close eye on where i post from please, also the same for charliett79.

thanks. :?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Why do you feel there could be a problem? Just had look and no other members are using the same ip


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

L0z said:


> Merlin you naughty boy, always hurting feelings. I liked it when you held my hand :lol:


Naughty step for me then  , if Jamman and Gazzer have vacated it yet... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Merlin....charles is deffo not him m8 ok xxx


----------

